# Pass the FE second time?



## denise83 (Dec 14, 2007)

Has any one failed the FE the first time and passed it the second time?


----------



## Bman (Dec 14, 2007)

I passed on my second attempt. In hindsight, I wasn't really prepared for the first exam. After I failed I concentrated on taking as many practice exams as I could and then working through the problems I got wrong. This seemed to do the trick as I passed on the second attempt.


----------



## rudy (Dec 15, 2007)

That would be me... too. The first time I concentrated too much on theory, not as much on working out problems. The second time, I worked out lots and lots of problems. I think taking the exam is two-fold... knowing the theory (which you can get from reading a reference manual that prepares you for the EI test) and knowing test-taking skills (which you acquire by practicing lots of problems). Although I've heard of people who simply passed by just practicing lots and lots of problems.


----------



## ktulu (Dec 23, 2007)

I, too, passed on my second attempt. Good luck!

ktulu


----------



## Natee (Mar 11, 2008)

I knew exactly why I failed the first time... basically I didn't study at all. I studied for my second try and passed.


----------

